
Uber Co-Founder Travis Kalanick Cuts Stake in Company by More Than 90% - kupatrupa
https://www.wsj.com/articles/uber-co-founder-travis-kalanick-cuts-stake-in-company-by-more-than-90-11576964824
======
bravura
If we're going to speculate, perhaps Travis wants to stop worrying about what
will happen with Uber, and this is an important step in him letting go of it
emotionally?

[edit: As opposed to reading the more typical response: "This is unusual from
a major stock-holder, is the stock overpriced and this is a _financial_
signal?"]

~~~
lefstathiou
The circumstances of his departure were more akin to a break-up than a passing
of the baton. No point in holding onto to the stock and mentally tying
yourself to an organization that shunned you. Steve Jobs did the same thing if
I recall correctly.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21803639](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21803639)

------
austhrow743
Would be weird if he didn't imo.

